# Someone...anyone please help.



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

ok guys heres the deal. I have a fascinate rooted running ics teanfascinate build 4. so i found some themed apps that i wanted to put on so i decided to backup my phone first. so i rebooted into recovery manually . backup successfully then when i hit reboot it stays on samsung screen. cant even cant back to recovery manually by holding volume button. what do i do? did i somehow brick my phone? any help would be greatly appreciated. thanx.


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

You can't get into recovery that way when you're on an ICS rom. You need to boot back into ICS, hold down the power button, and go to Reboot > Recovery.

Edit - I realized you said you can't get back into ICS. It sounds like you'll have to ODIN back to a stock rom and start over.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

how can i do that if i cant get the phone to even boot up? its stuck on samsung screen


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

nevermind im dumb..lol..its been so long since i had to do it i forgot. lol. thanx for the suggestion gonna try now. keep ya posted.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

ok im back to cm7. thanx again . going back to ics now. thanx again.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

You don't need to flash all the way back to stock, that's totally overkill. Just odin the CWM4 recovery you used to initially flash the rom, the re-flash the rom from there (you could even try just re-flashing a kernel, I seem to remember this working for me). Or just remember not to 3-finger into recovery and you shouldn't have to deal with that particular bootloop.


----------

